# Help With An Orient Bracelet



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

Well...I got my first Orient just to see what it's like. Bought the CTT00002b0 chronograph.

Now...being a complete mechanical idiot...will someone help me to adjust the bracelet. I have to

remove 3-4 links. I've spent the afternoon browsing YouTube, etc trying to find a video for a (guessing...)

"folded link" bracelet. I know that there are small holes with an arrow pointing the direction...now what? LOL


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

new2the7A38 said:


> Well...I got my first Orient just to see what it's like. Bought the CTT00002b0 chronograph.
> 
> Now...being a complete mechanical idiot...will someone help me to adjust the bracelet. I have to
> 
> ...


Hi - The bracelet sounds like it has 'push-pins' and the arrows indicate which way the pin is pushed out - If you plan to do this yourself you need a tool(s) to push the pins out - There are several tools to do this from the cheap plastic 'pin pusher' tool to the more expensive 'pliers' style (which I now have & would recommend - cost iro Â£15-Â£20) - If you need more help just ask? ... Paul


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

PaulBoy said:


> new2the7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > Well...I got my first Orient just to see what it's like. Bought the CTT00002b0 chronograph.
> ...


I hate to sound like an idiot...lol...but, there are no pins. The arrows and what looks to be a "release inside of a hole" are on the

inside of the bracelet. It looks like part of the link itself is pushed out.


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

new2the7A38 said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > new2the7A38 said:
> ...


Whew...got it. Found a 2007 thread on another site...and voila...after 30 or so minutes of cussin' and such...it's done. Fit to a T.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply ....



new2the7A38 said:


> "folded link" bracelet. I know that there are small holes with an arrow pointing the direction...


Usually you can poke out the 'elongated L' part of the adjustment link with a small screwdriver, or point.

If you come across any particularly stubborn links, or later find yourself doing a lot of folded link bracelets,

these are worth investing in:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> *Seiko (folded link) bracelet adjustment link removal pliers:*


If you follow the linked quote above back to it's original thread, you'll see that ....

It was an Orient (nÃ©e Seiko) folded link bracelet that prompted their purchase ! :hammer:


----------

